# Evocative Symbolic Orchestra for UVI Falcon announced by Leap Into The Void



## Mikael Adle (Jun 20, 2017)

Dear vi-control members and readers

I am very proud to announce Leap Into The Void's first official contribution to the magnificent hybrid synth Falcon by UVI. Please welcome...

*Evocative Symbolic Orchestra.*






*Evocative, provocative, sensible, emotional, dark and divined sounds for UVI Falcon.*

Evocative Symbolic Orchestra is a complete nucleosynthesized orchestra for your audiovisual pleasures.
You'll find everything from tempo-synced concrete abstractions of doom, suggestive rites and pulsating escapades to melodic hybrid instruments, pads and synth sounds to textures, ambiences and drones.
Main content is using the analog, noise, pluck and wavetable synthesis parts of Falcon, although there are sample based granular content included aswell.

Suited for cinematic, ambient, electronic, dark, epic, tribal, experimental, seductive, traditional and hybrid composing.

Details:
160 sounds with vast sound shaping possibilities from the assigned macro knobs.

Product page.








_All sounds heard in the demos come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output._


Thanks for reading.

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## elpedro (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2017)

Great to finally hear something from Falcon that lives up to all the hype of course with your fine programming skills leading the way.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds great.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Great to finally hear something from Falcon that lives up to all the hype of course with your fine programming skills leading the way.


Thanks for the wonderful words synthpunk.
Don't know about hypes and such but it took some two years for Falcon and me to build and fill our relationship with the right mumbo and now all I can say, I'm in awe.

Thanks elpedro and chimuelo aswell. Good to hear.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 26, 2017)

Added a new composition called "Nuance Holographic", a mysterious and haunting piece, featuring micro sequence, soundscapes, a dark bass/bell-like sound, two pads and a pulsating sequence.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jun 30, 2017)

Composed a new piece called "Electrostatic Transmutation", featuring a sequenced electronic FM preset, a atmospheric soundscape and a simpler synth sound called Shaper Sign.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 3, 2017)

Composed a new piece called "RMST", featuring RMS Titanic and it's destiny.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 11, 2017)

Attention everyone who preordered or are about to.

A note from Leap Into The Void regarding the estimated release date.

I cannot tell in words how jawbreaking I think Falcon is. I can though vent that I am having sound design prime time.
Now, theres been some private hiccups along the way, together with the endless possibilities that puts a spell on me every second day. It's a similar epiphany to the one with the Enchantment Of Absynth development. I hope it will shine through in the end result along with the personality and character of Falcon Into The Void.

The development of Evocative Symbolic Orchestra will take longer than estimated.

Everyone who'd want a refund because of this are of course eligible for it, just let me know.
I do however feel very confident that Evocative Symbolic Orchestra is about to become more than I could ever wish for and I hope you believe it will be worth some extra wait.

Added a new demo called "Noctilunica Corridors", a dark atmospheric drone like piece in D, featuring atmospheres, soundscapes including an everevolving soundscape, a organ-ish melody, a "piercing" pluck sound with very sensitive attack (velocity) and a multilayered escapade towards the end.

Please enjoy.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 19, 2017)

Added a new composition called "Elgafyr Scripture", a dark cinematic quest, featuring a smooth padscape, several sequences, multitrack sounds, a bell sound and more.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of Logics compressor and limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 20, 2017)

Added a new composition called "John Bauer", inspired by the painter and his mythologic paintings, featuring an orchestral hit, a dark flute/french horn synth sound, a pad, a multitrack sequence and two more synth lead/keys sounds.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.

John Bauer wiki.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 20, 2017)

Man, this makes me want Falcon just so I could get this library. Right in my wheelhouse. Great job!
This won't run in the free UVI player will it?


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 21, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> Man, this makes me want Falcon just so I could get this library. Right in my wheelhouse. Great job!


Thanks Dr.Quest, the best of compliments.


> This won't run in the free UVI player will it?


No, only for Falcon.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Jul 21, 2017)

Btw, if your on the fence, there are excellent Falcon tutorials which might help you tip over. 
Or else very inspiring and educative just to check imho.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello,

Evocative Symbolic Orchestra has been released.

Falcon is a beast.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 6, 2018)

Added a new composition called "Abraxas Connotation", featuring soundscapes, pads, keys and sequences.
Starting with the preset named "Abraxas Connotation" with morphing using the assigned mod wheel plus more.

Please enjoy.



Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 7, 2018)

Added a new composition called "Stormhunter", featuring a shaper sine lead in the beginning that is very velocity sensitive/expressive, followed by a stormscape sound (stormhunter), before several more are entering, including a bass, escapade, tribal sequence and a "detuned" keys sound towards the end.

Please enjoy.



_Everything heard come from the included presets with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output._



*Graphic overview of macros from Falcon info page.*

Screenshots from two presets to give an idea of how the macro assignments are layed out.
On most presets, in rows from left to right. Layer A, B etc. and master section to the right with mod wheel (CC#1) macro top right.
The volume knob i.e. "A Vol" have a name added as indication of the specific layer character, for orientation.


*Drenos Kotar.*
Two layers, A and B. Master section to the right with modhweel macro top right.







*Becometh.*
Three layers, A, B and C. Master section to the right with modhweel macro top right.


----------



## Tod Slaughter (Apr 7, 2018)

Just to add about falcon. It's bloody fantastic and the cpu hit is bonkers low for what you can achieve. The fx are simply awesum too!!


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 10, 2018)

Tod Slaughter said:


> Just to add about falcon. It's bloody fantastic and the cpu hit is bonkers low for what you can achieve. The fx are simply awesum too!!


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 10, 2018)

Atmospheric. HAT-P-7 b Corundum.
Single preset (Can Ghostbreath) holding note D3 with automation of the assigned macro knobs.



Everything heard come from the single preset from "Evocative Symbolic Orchestra" soundset for UVI Falcon, with no fx used but a small amount of limiter on the output.


----------



## Rap-sody (Apr 10, 2018)

Another great soundset for Falcon.


----------



## Tod Slaughter (Apr 10, 2018)

End April 30th?


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 10, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> Another great soundset for Falcon.


Thanks.  Great to hear.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 10, 2018)

Tod Slaughter said:


> End April 30th?


Yes.


----------



## Tod Slaughter (Apr 10, 2018)

Mikael Adle said:


> Yes.



Thanks! Will deffo be wanting this


----------



## Mikael Adle (Apr 27, 2018)

Time flies.
Only three days left.

Save 35% now!


----------

